# Wanted - 1 x R35 DBA Front Alloy (2011-2015)



## AdamF1994 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all I'm after a front DBA alloy wheel, dont mind minor kerbing/scratches as it will be refurbed anyway before going on my car.

Thanks


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Design changed on MY15 Premium edition. Might help you to quote for which car and model.. or show a pic.


----------



## AdamF1994 (Jul 1, 2015)

2015 r35 - as shown in picture

thanks


----------

